# How to have that talk with your doctor?



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm almost certain I'm going to blast and cruise after my next cycle. I've done a lot of research and feel confident that I can handle my hormones and vitals by myself but I rather go through a professional endocrinologist.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2016)

Tell him you're tired all the time. Sluggish. Libido is shot. Tell him youve done some research and it could be signs of low test and u want to get your testosterone levels checked. Schedule the blood test to be done when you know your test is in the gutter.


----------



## bvs (Apr 24, 2016)

yeah unfortunately the usual method is to crash your levels and get a blood test


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

How honest can I be when I meet my endocrinologist. I want a fully honest relationship when I'm competing.


----------



## Dex (Apr 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tell him you're tired all the time. Sluggish. Libido is shot. Tell him youve done some research and it could be signs of low test and u want to get your testosterone levels checked. Schedule the blood test to be done when you know your test is in the gutter.



I had this speech with my PCP but he didn't care and said no way to TRT when I was 340. It's probably because he is younger than I am and doesn't understand how it feels. He lost my business. 

Tony, be real careful about talking to your physician about this. Electronic charting just opened up all over. Whatever he puts in your chart, other hospitals (around the nation and 8 different countries so far) are able to see everything without your consent now. If he labels you as a potential abuser, you will be screwed.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 25, 2016)

Tell him you wanna get fuking YOKED.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 26, 2016)

I was honest with my PCP.  He told me I was abusing drugs and would kill myself because I used hcg during PCT.  He charted it electronically and incorrectly.  They are refusing to change my chart.  Apparently I take 1g of test per week every week along with hcg, clomid, nolva, and adex.

Funny thing is I've been natty since Oct 31 2013...


----------



## Milo (Apr 26, 2016)

Spongy said:


> I was honest with my PCP.  He told me I was abusing drugs and would kill myself because I used hcg during PCT.  He charted it electronically and incorrectly.  They are refusing to change my chart.  Apparently I take 1g of test per week every week along with hcg, clomid, nolva, and adex.
> 
> Funny thing is I've been natty since Oct 31 2013...



Well that just blows.


----------

